# Electrical Question



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I need some additional lighting in my attic.

How hard is it to add a light fixture? 

Would I wire it from the existing switch or would I have to connect it to the existing fixture?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fool proof if you go to the existing fixture


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Fool proof if you go to the existing fixture


Really? :headknock

It depends what is already on the circuit and what you plan to add.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bayourat said:


> Really? :headknock
> 
> It depends what is already on the circuit and what you plan to add.


Your right, don't do it:cheers:


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

There are all sorts of things that can go wrong with this situation. You definitely need to know how to read a meter, but if not get some help for sure. This is not as cut and dry as it may seem. Proceed with caution as more people dire from 120 Volts every year than any other voltage. 120 is the most common around the household. Be safe, out!

Jason


----------



## reelred (Aug 23, 2005)

:walkingsmhey try this site and search for what you need

http://boards.diynetwork.com/eve
or this site
http://www.5min.com/Video/The-Basics-of-Your-Homes-Electrical-System---The-Home-Depot-34194674

hope this helps


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I just want to add one fixture. 



This 4 foot fluorescent fixture has a low power factor 120 volt ballast and uses two 40 watt T12 lamps.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good lord, add the fluorescent! You wont overload the circuit! Like Profish said...just come off the existing light5 and make up black to black...white to white and bare ground to bare ground, or to the green screw in the fluorescent! Whats the big deal? :smile:

PM me if you have any more questions William!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Good lord, add the fluorescent! You wont overload the circuit! Like Profish said...just come off the existing light5 and make up black to black...white to white and bare ground to bare ground, or to the green screw in the fluorescent! Whats the big deal? :smile:
> 
> PM me if you have any more questions William!


Thanks, its a done deal. No more orange cord hanging out of the attic door. LOL . . .

Really, thanks for all of the info.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Make sure you test the wires for any voltage before you begin your work. I would open the breaker instead of working with the switch in the off position.(tape over the breaker so it doesn't get accidentally turned on while you work). Black is Line--White is Neutral-- Green is Ground. Don't use too small of wire (gauge) for the distance I would say at least a 14g solid.
Any one correct me if I'm wrong!!!

GED


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gedavis2 said:


> Make sure you test the wires for any voltage before you begin your work. I would open the breaker instead of working with the switch in the off position.(tape over the breaker so it doesn't get accidentally turned on while you work). Black is Line--White is Neutral-- Green is Ground. Don't use too small of wire (gauge) for the distance I would say at least a 14g solid.
> Any one correct me if I'm wrong!!!
> 
> GED


Your supposed to turn off the power before you work on it??? No wonder I keep getting shocked.:rotfl:


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Your supposed to turn off the power before you work on it??? No wonder I keep getting shocked.:rotfl:


Well at least we know your well grounded! I have my doubts on some of the others

GED


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

here is the problem with what you are doing and what will work. don't wire off of an existing fixture unless it is one that is already in the attic. for example, you don't want to wire off of the kitchen light because everytime you turn on the kitchen light it will come on in the attic also. i am assuming that you are wiring it from another light in the attic. it is fine if you want to wire it off of an existing attic fixture. use 14/2 romex and make sure when the romex enters the fixture, use a romex connector. you can simply turn off the switch and wire it to the other light. easy: wire new light first and then run romex to existing fixture to complete. you should staple romex or run throgh the joists by drilling 3/8" holes in them with a paddle bit. make sure you are at least 1 1/2" away from joist edge when making holes. any questions email me at [email protected]. i am a licensed electrician.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I believe this project is complete


----------

